# Va. Gov. Northam



## DoWhat

Yearbook Picture.
Can't believe I don't see a post about this.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.63b343cbb49e


----------



## limblips

“His whole life has been about exactly the opposite and that’s what you need to examine, not something that occurred 30 years ago,” said Senate Minority Leader Richard L. Saslaw (D-Fairfax). “While it’s in very poor taste, I would think no one in the General Assembly who would like their college conduct examined. I would hate to have to go back and examine my two years in the Army. Trust me. I was 18 years old and I was a handful, OK? His life since then has been anything but. It’s been a life of helping people, and many times for free.”

The left forgets so quickly.  #kavanaugh


----------



## Makavide

DoWhat said:


> Yearbook Picture.
> Can't believe I don't see a post about this.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.63b343cbb49e



can't believe there wasn't a post about this prior to November 2017


----------



## DoWhat

limblips said:


> The left forgets so quickly.  #kavanaugh



I was surprised that it was breaking news on NBC.


----------



## DoWhat

Makavide said:


> can't believe there wasn't a post about this prior to November 2017



???


----------



## kom526

DoWhat said:


> ???



VA election. 

The reason that did not come up in 2017 is that yearbooks weren’t a “thing” until JUSTICE Kavanaugh was going through the inquisition um I mean confirmation hearings.

Twitter is on fire right now over this.


----------



## TCROW

Has Kathy Griffin chimed in on this yet?


----------



## TCROW

And not that a high school yearbook would have made this any less racist, but note this is from medical school. He was training to be a doctor when this was published. 

What an amazing time to be alive!


----------



## Hijinx

limblips said:


> “His whole life has been about exactly the opposite and that’s what you need to examine, not something that occurred 30 years ago,” said Senate Minority Leader Richard L. Saslaw (D-Fairfax). “While it’s in very poor taste, I would think no one in the General Assembly who would like their college conduct examined. I would hate to have to go back and examine my two years in the Army. Trust me. I was 18 years old and I was a handful, OK? His life since then has been anything but. It’s been a life of helping people, and many times for free.”
> 
> The left forgets so quickly.  #kavanaugh


If he was a Republican this Minority Leader Richard L. Saslaw (D-Fairfax).  would be a part of the lynch mob.


----------



## Bann

He's making more of a fool of himself everytime he opens his mouth, it would seem.


----------



## officeguy

Hoisted by their own petard.



The picture is bad, his reaction to it is worse.  He is just a terrible liar. So every other picture on his yearbook page shows him, yet the one that contains a caption quoting him is not. Got it.

This would have been survivable had he fully owned up to it. With his newest lies, and weaseling, I suspect the dems are going to push him out.


----------



## officeguy

Hijinx said:


> If he was a Republican this Minority Leader Richard L. Saslaw (D-Fairfax).  would be a part of the lynch mob.



Well, CNNs Anderson Cooper announced him as 'Ralph Northam (R) Governor of Virginia'


----------



## kom526

Wasn’t me.
https://i.gifer.com/pde.gif


----------



## Hijinx

officeguy said:


> Well, CNNs Anderson Cooper announced him as 'Ralph Northam (R) Governor of Virginia'


Yes I read that, just more fake news from CNN
By the way did you see the Governor's nickname?

That is a shovel full of dirt on his political grave.


----------



## 22AcaciaAve

Personally I do not believe that this one thing from years ago should destroy this guys career.  I really hate what our society has become now.  You make one stupid mistake and you get crucified for life.  Yet we want sympathy for murderers.   No capital punishment, and now life without parole is being attacked.  This guy probably was doing this as something funny which was maybe not so much funny.  It was the 80's.  No facebook, no cell phones, no instant pics or video that could be uploaded immediately.   Does everyone have to be perfect from birth on up now?  Good luck finding anyone with that resume.  People really need to stop being offended by everything.  Or maybe I need to start being offended by everything and calling every offending party out on it.  If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.  (Sorry if my usage of 'em has offended the politically grammar correct crowd.)


----------



## WingsOfGold

Another with CRS syndrome like the slut Blasie Ford.


----------



## TCROW

22AcaciaAve said:


> Personally I do not believe that this one thing from years ago should destroy this guys career.  I really hate what our society has become now.  You make one stupid mistake and you get crucified for life.  Yet we want sympathy for murderers.   No capital punishment, and now life without parole is being attacked.  This guy probably was doing this as something funny which was maybe not so much funny.  It was the 80's.  No facebook, no cell phones, no instant pics or video that could be uploaded immediately.   Does everyone have to be perfect from birth on up now?  Good luck finding anyone with that resume.  People really need to stop being offended by everything.  Or maybe I need to start being offended by everything and calling every offending party out on it.  If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.  (Sorry if my usage of 'em has offended the politically grammar correct crowd.)



I agree with this in the general sense, but the Justice Kavanaugh hearings taught us that all yearbooks matter.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

22AcaciaAve said:


> Personally I do not believe that this one thing from years ago should destroy this guys career.  I really hate what our society has become now.  You make one stupid mistake and you get crucified for life.  Yet we want sympathy for murderers.   No capital punishment, and now life without parole is being attacked.  This guy probably was doing this as something funny which was maybe not so much funny.  It was the 80's.  No facebook, no cell phones, no instant pics or video that could be uploaded immediately.   Does everyone have to be perfect from birth on up now?  Good luck finding anyone with that resume.  People really need to stop being offended by everything.  Or maybe I need to start being offended by everything and calling every offending party out on it.  If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.  (Sorry if my usage of 'em has offended the politically grammar correct crowd.)


I am inclined to agree with you, but do we sit back and say nothing when the tactic is used against one of ours?
Politics is a dirty business.? 
To my way of looking at this guy, the fact that he is a pediatrician, and his stand on abortion is reason enough to want him gone.

By the way I have no sympathy for murderers. There are over 700 killers on California's death row who will die of old age or have their sentence commuted long before any of them are executed.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I have noticed none of the articles mention that he is a democrat,  if he were a republican it would be every other word.  I did notice that they use the word republican more than the word democrat in articles about Northam,  they have to throw in Trump and a fw others to make it seem like its his fault.


----------



## vraiblonde

22AcaciaAve said:


> Personally I do not believe that this one thing from years ago should destroy this guys career.



I think it should, and do you know why?

Because he's spent his political career calling his opponents racists and KKK members.  Not just Trump, but Ed Gillespie as well, and in fact he has insinuated that ALL Republicans are racists.

So yeah, f*** him.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PrchJrkr

If he were a Republican, the news media would all be calling for his head on a pike. We all have things in our past that are not too flattering, but to don a klan robe or blackface and then expect to have a career in politics is just beyond believable. He should have issued an apology and stepped down immediately following this "exposure", IMHO...


----------



## DoWhat

Why is a black face such a big deal?


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Why is a black face such a big deal?



Because it's rude and traditionally used to portray black people as childish buffoons.


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> I think it should, and do you know why?
> 
> Because he's spent his political career calling his opponents racists and KKK members.  Not just Trump, but Ed Gillespie as well, and in fact he has insinuated that ALL Republicans are racists.
> 
> So yeah, f*** him.


[/QUOTE]
I was a bit for believing that it shouldn't be held against him. but you are right.
He has been calling everyone else a racist so Karma has bit him in the ass.

Can't fight Karma.


----------



## officeguy

22AcaciaAve said:


> Personally I do not believe that this one thing from years ago should destroy this guys career.  I really hate what our society has become now.  You make one stupid mistake and you get crucified for life.  Yet we want sympathy for murderers.   No capital punishment, and now life without parole is being attacked.  This guy probably was doing this as something funny which was maybe not so much funny.  It was the 80's.  No facebook, no cell phones, no instant pics or video that could be uploaded immediately.   Does everyone have to be perfect from birth on up now?  Good luck finding anyone with that resume.  People really need to stop being offended by everything.  Or maybe I need to start being offended by everything and calling every offending party out on it.  If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.  (Sorry if my usage of 'em has offended the politically grammar correct crowd.)



Two reasons why it should:

he has made a career out of being a sanctimonious arsehole who is 'a friend to the African American community' and quick to accuse his political opponents as racists.
in the past, I would have agreed. But in year 1 'P.K.' ( post Kavanaugh) no such quarter will be given.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## SamSpade

22AcaciaAve said:


> Personally I do not believe that this one thing from years ago should destroy this guys career.



Sauce - for the goose.

If it would DESTROY a Republican, it ought to at least injure a Democrat.
However, this sort of thing in the Democratic party gets you Majority Leader or President pro tempore.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

He was going to moonwalk in a press conference until his wife told him that it was inappropriate,  LOL.  

I sure hope he doesn't resign any time soon.


----------



## Hijinx

officeguy said:


> Two reasons why it should:
> 
> he has made a career out of being a sanctimonious ***** who is 'a friend to the African American community' and quick to accuse his political opponents as racists.
> in the past, I would have agreed. But in year 1 'P.K.' ( post Kavanaugh) no such quarter will be given.


You say he is a friend to the African -American community.
I say he is just another democrat USING them.
Some of them have awakened, I wish more would.


----------



## officeguy

Hijinx said:


> You say he is a friend to the African -American community.
> I say he is just another democrat USING them.
> Some of them have awakened, I wish more would.



I guess I need to add a /sarcasm alert to my posts. 

I don't say that he is a friend to the AA community, he and his sycophants in Richmond and NoVA say that.


----------



## Salmon

If he doesn’t resign, he needs to be impeached.


----------



## officeguy

Salmon said:


> If he doesn’t resign, he needs to be impeached.



What impeachable offense has he committed ?

I agree that he is politically untenable and has to go, I dont see how a stupid prank from 30+ years ago creates cause for impeachment. Now his lying since the picture came out is despicable, but that's just a democrat being a democrat.


----------



## Kyle

officeguy said:


> What impeachable offense has he committed ?
> 
> I agree that he is politically untenable and has to go, I dont see how a stupid prank from 30+ years ago creates cause for impeachment. Now his lying since the picture came out is despicable, but that's just a democrat being a democrat.


A democrat being upset by something is what Fishy thinks is an impeachable offense.


----------



## glhs837

Watching this guy wriggle on the hook is pretty funny. Like that old Get Smart bit..... 

"Wouldya believe I wasnt in _that_ blackface pic, but I _was_ in blackface for a slightly less racist reason" 

There's an old saying, when obviously guilty admit to a lesser crime


----------



## Dakota

My kids were like "well, it was the 80's."  , it was not appropriate in the 80's, we don't dress up as KKK clansman and stand next to a person in black face.


----------



## Monello

22AcaciaAve said:


> Personally I do not believe that this one thing from years ago should destroy this guys career.  I really hate what our society has become now.  You make one stupid mistake and you get crucified for life.  Yet we want sympathy for murderers.   No capital punishment, and now life without parole is being attacked.  This guy probably was doing this as something funny which was maybe not so much funny.  It was the 80's.  No facebook, no cell phones, no instant pics or video that could be uploaded immediately.   Does everyone have to be perfect from birth on up now?  Good luck finding anyone with that resume.  People really need to stop being offended by everything.  Or maybe I need to start being offended by everything and calling every offending party out on it.  If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.  (Sorry if my usage of 'em has offended the politically grammar correct crowd.)



Just like how the dems went way overboard with Kavanaugh's yearbook, I'm piling on this guy.  I'll make it out to be way bigger than what it is/was.  Good for goose, good for maverick.  How you like dem apples?


----------



## CPUSA

Salmon said:


> If he doesn’t resign, he needs to be impeached.


Your party
Your people
You think he should run for President


----------



## CPUSA

I wanna know where Sadpussi, Midnight Rump Rider, & Brony are to weigh in on this?
This is YOUR Party boys!!
This is your LEADERSHIP boys!! He's the State's TOP DOG!!
THIS IS EVERY SINGLE ONE IN YOUR PARTY BOYS!!
Come on out & show your pride with your Party!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> My kids were like "well, it was the 80's."  , it was not appropriate in the 80's, we don't dress up as KKK clansman and stand next to a person in black face.



I pointed that out to a young friend this morning.  To them the 80s was this long ago ancient history, before the world was graced with their presence.  I had to remind her that *the mid-80s was 20 years after the civil rights movement.  *And no, it wasn't acceptable to dress up as a KKK person or run around in blackface.  Not even in Virginia.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

vraiblonde said:


> I pointed that out to a young friend this morning.  To them the 80s was this long ago ancient history, before the world was graced with their presence.  I had to remind her that *the mid-80s was 20 years after the civil rights movement.  *And no, it wasn't acceptable to dress up as a KKK person or run around in blackface.  Not even in Virginia.




I'm younger than this guy, but can remember the 80s and I can't ever remember seeing anyone do blackface or anyone possibly thinking it was ok.


----------



## officeguy

Is he gone yet ?

I think the only reason he is still around is that his second in command has a sticky situation from his past that is coming around to bite him.


----------



## mitzi

limblips said:


> “His whole life has been about exactly the opposite and that’s what you need to examine, not something that occurred 30 years ago,” said Senate Minority Leader Richard L. Saslaw (D-Fairfax). “While it’s in very poor taste, I would think no one in the General Assembly who would like their college conduct examined. I would hate to have to go back and examine my two years in the Army. Trust me. I was 18 years old and I was a handful, OK? His life since then has been anything but. It’s been a life of helping people, and many times for free.”
> 
> The left forgets so quickly.  #kavanaugh



I get so tired of all of these people making excuses because they were in college. Wasn't the governor 25 years old in this medical school yearbook? Grant you, I sure had a lot to learn when I was young but at 18 I was out on my own, full time job, an apartment and shortly after married and a child. You know being and acting like an adult as I'm sure many of you were. I'm really surprised this picture didn't pop up before now.


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> I get so tired of all of these people making excuses because they were in college. Wasn't the governor 25 years old in this medical school yearbook? Grant you, I sure had a lot to learn when I was young but at 18 I was out on my own, full time job, an apartment and shortly after married and a child. You know being and acting like an adult as I'm sure many of you were. I'm really surprised this picture didn't pop up before now.



Dems are hypocrites and agenda driven.  To hell with America, according to them Dems.
And, good for you that you were so resourceful.  God bless The USA.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> Dems are hypocrites and agenda driven.  To hell with America, according to them Dems.
> And, good for you that you were so resourceful.  God bless The USA.


 
They're ALL hypocrites, both parties. Just don't point out the Dems. Thanks, but I don't think I was resourceful, that's what everyone I knew did back then. When you got out of high school, you grew up. I bet it was the same with you and your friends.


----------



## SamSpade

mitzi said:


> I get so tired of all of these people making excuses because they were in college. Wasn't the governor 25 years old in this medical school yearbook? Grant you, I sure had a lot to learn when I was young but at 18 I was out on my own, full time job, an apartment and shortly after married and a child. You know being and acting like an adult as I'm sure many of you were.



I don't know if THAT is the point of what they're saying - that youthful indiscretion overtook good sound judgment, but more like - it really was quite a long time ago, and people do in fact, change. People who know me now would be surprised to know that at that age, I was quiet, barely talked, sullen and generally unfriendly to most people - I changed. A lot of things happened to me in my 20's and 30's, and I'm just shy of 60. 

So in that respect, I fully get the idea of - it was a long time ago. I did things in my youth that I am still ashamed of.

On the other hand, this is politics, pop culture, fame and what have you, where if you so much as ADMIT that you once muttered the "N-word" under your breath thirty years ago - your career is over. And while I think it stinks - and I consider it hypocritical - I at least applaud the left for at the very LEAST trying to apply the standard they throw against everyone else, against one of their own. I do think it is a lot of fake pearl-clutching because the optics will paint them all badly if it gets more traction. The Dems can never allow themselves to be tainted as being racists, because so much of their power rests on race-baiting.

Here's my thought - if it were ANYTHING other than politics - or if politics were a fair arena - I'd say forgive and forget. Since it IS politics, for the sake of the party and its image, I'd see him resign, because it will never end. It's a shame. You wouldn't have the president of your company pushed out for something done 35 years ago that is not a crime but just extremely bad taste - but when your life is in the public and you make your livelihood largely from public opinion, it is time to go.



> I'm really surprised this picture didn't pop up before now.



Yeah, I haven't looked up where this came from. It would have been more interesting during the campaign. As much as Justin Fairfax is bellyaching about the timing of his own allegations - which sound fake, because he's a handsome man and I can easily believe a woman would have wanted to be with him 15 years ago at a hotel - it would surprise me not at all if the unearthing came from HIM.


----------



## Kinnakeet

TCROW said:


> And not that a high school yearbook would have made this any less racist, but note this is from medical school. He was training to be a doctor when this was published.
> 
> What an amazing time to be alive!


What is racist about the picture maybe the man was going to a halloween party I bet plenty of negros dressed up as white people but then again that would probably not prolly be alright in the demorats party..just look at slick willy and Killary back in the day


----------



## Ken King

SamSpade said:


> Yeah, I haven't looked up where this came from. It would have been more interesting during the campaign.


From what I have heard/understand it was brought out by some/one of his med-school classmates after the airing of his "infanticide" position.  You know the story that got very little play by the MSM.


----------



## SamSpade

Ken King said:


> From what I have heard/understand it was brought out by some/one of his med-school classmates after the airing of his "infanticide" position.  You know the story that got very little play by the MSM.



And the more I think about THAT, the more it seems damning on the press. The press mentioned almost nothing of the infanticide remark, but they haven't STOPPED with the racial thing.


----------



## Hannibal

It's never fair to judge the actions of one's history against the social norms and PC culture of today's society.  Everyone would be found guilty of infractions.


----------



## Lurk

SamSpade said:


> Yeah, I haven't looked up where this came from. It would have been more interesting during the campaign. As much as Justin Fairfax is bellyaching about the timing of his own allegations - which sound fake, because he's a handsome man and I can easily believe a woman would have wanted to be with him 15 years ago at a hotel - it would surprise me not at all if the unearthing came from HIM.



Y'know?  You should be posting a blog on the internet.  What's your assessment of what's happening and what you have seen and done in the years you travelled, adopted, worked, etc.


----------



## vraiblonde

What's worse than the photo is him lying his ass off about it.  And not even good lies.  Is he seriously trying to say that this is the first time he's ever seen his own page in his medical school yearbook???  Because that is not only a lie, it's a ****ing lie and he should be kicked out of office for being an insulting arrogant ass who couldn't even bother to come up with a more plausible story.

"I'm sorry."
"Oh, wait, I don't think that was me."
"Um, I was dressed up as Michael Jackson."
"Everybody dressed up as KKK back then."

Please.  This is what I used to tell my son:  do not insult me by trying to palm off that twaddle.  If you're going to lie to me, at least put some effort into it and don't insult my intelligence.


----------



## Rommey




----------



## mitzi

SamSpade said:


> Here's my thought - if it were ANYTHING other than politics - or if politics were a fair arena - I'd say forgive and forget.


I would too but this isn't like a bad joke from a comedian (example: Michael Richards). The lies and excuses he's coming up with are laughable.


SamSpade said:


> So in that respect, I fully get the idea of - it was a long time ago. I did things in my youth that I am still ashamed of.


I get the idea to a point. I'm embarressed of some of the things I did in my younger years too. However, I wasn't going to medical school or going into politics, I expect more maturity and better judgement from those that are.


----------



## officeguy

It's not the picture. It's the hypocrisy and the multiple bad lies told since it has come out.


----------



## vraiblonde

mitzi said:


> I get the idea to a point. I'm embarressed of some of the things I did in my younger years too. However, I wasn't going to medical school or going into politics, I expect more maturity and better judgement from those that are.



The photo was taken circa 1984, which means Northam was 25 years old.  If he were a teenager, I'd be like...mmm....maybe...  But not a 25 year old adult.

And again, he's acting like this is the first time he's ever seen his page in his med school yearbook, and that is a complete crock of crap.  Did it never occur to him that that photo might be extremely offensive until just a few days ago when the media pointed it out?


----------



## Kyle

I'm thinking pics taken at an 80s Halloween Party I attended as Elton John is gonna come back to bite me.


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> The photo was taken circa 1984, which means Northam was 25 years old.  If he were a teenager, I'd be like...mmm....maybe...  But not a 25 year old adult.
> 
> And again, he's acting like this is the first time he's ever seen his page in his med school yearbook, and that is a complete crock of crap.  Did it never occur to him that that photo might be extremely offensive until just a few days ago when the media pointed it out?


I agree with you. No excuse at 25 years old.


----------



## Lurk

Well hell.  Why didn't be think of this before now?  It was so obvious it went right past us.


----------



## vraiblonde

You'd think these politicians would do their own due diligence.  They know what bad things they did that are going to come out and make them look like schmucks - why not reveal it themselves and get ahead of it?  Then the story goes away because the shitbag politician has acknowledged it, owned it, and apologized.

It's like these people live in a bubble.


----------



## vraiblonde

Lurk said:


> Well hell.  Why didn't be think of this before now?  It was so obvious it went right past us.



That made me laugh out loud for several minutes.  Yeah, it's Donald Trump's fault that Ralph Northam thought it was funny to dress up as a Klansman in the 80s.  Good grief.  Who even takes these people seriously anymore?


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> It's like these people live in a bubble.


I think most of them do.


----------



## vraiblonde

The gift that keeps on giving!

Now the one of the yearbook staffers is saying that the students submitted their own photos to go on their page.  Which means Ralph Northam chose that photo himself.



Really, he should just go jump off a bridge right now.  You have to wonder WTH is going on with Virginia that they elected him in the first place.


----------



## 22AcaciaAve

I'm still sticking by my premise that I think it's ridiculous that one picture like this from decades ago can destroy a career.  I get the sentiment that people want to stick it to a democrat for the Kavanaugh fiasco, but I'm taking the partisan aspect out of it.   I don't know a thing about him.  Now if he has spent his political career slandering others for being racist while knowing this picture existed, then he is getting a big dose of karma thrown at him.  And his handling of it by seemingly acknowledging it was him and then walking it back has been a disaster.   But still, what did this guy do?  It's not like he murdered someone or helped a friend bury a body in the woods.  He was in an offensive picture 30 years ago.  So what.  I just think it's sad that we have become so partisan and easily offended that these kinds of things can be used against a person.  Social media has been around long enough now that pretty soon it's going to be impossible to elect anyone.  Everyone is going to have some kind of incident out there that the media and the frothing at the mouth hordes can drag up to take them down.


----------



## officeguy

22AcaciaAve said:


> I'm still sticking by my premise that I think it's ridiculous that one picture like this from decades ago can destroy a career.  I get the sentiment that people want to stick it to a democrat for the Kavanaugh fiasco, but I'm taking the partisan aspect out of it.   I don't know a thing about him.  Now if he has spent his political career slandering others for being racist while knowing this picture existed, then he is getting a big dose of karma thrown at him.  And his handling of it by seemingly acknowledging it was him and then walking it back has been a disaster.   But still, what did this guy do?  It's not like he murdered someone or helped a friend bury a body in the woods.  He was in an offensive picture 30 years ago.  So what.  I just think it's sad that we have become so partisan and easily offended that these kinds of things can be used against a person.  Social media has been around long enough now that pretty soon it's going to be impossible to elect anyone.  Everyone is going to have some kind of incident out there that the media and the frothing at the mouth hordes can drag up to take them down.



Again, he needs to be crucified not for the picture, but for the lies and hypocrisy since it has come out.

Had his first and only reply to this been:_ 'There are a few things in my life that I am ashamed of, and dressing up like that and choosing a picture of it for my medical school year book probably ranks at the top. I dont know WHY we thought it was funny to make the KKK part of a costume party or to dress up in blackface, it was stupid and offensive then and it is stupid and and offensive now. Anyone familiar with my professional life and my life in public service since knows that this picture is not a reflection of who I am. I am sorry for the offense this undoubtedly causes many people and I ask for their forgiveness.'  _

And that would have been the end of it.


----------



## vraiblonde

officeguy said:


> Again, he needs to be crucified not for the picture, but for the lies and hypocrisy since it has come out.
> 
> Had his first and only reply to this been:_ 'There are a few things in my life that I am ashamed of, and dressing up like that and choosing a picture of it for my medical school year book probably ranks at the top. I dont know WHY we thought it was funny to make the KKK part of a costume party or to dress up in blackface, it was stupid and offensive then and it is stupid and and offensive now. Anyone familiar with my professional life and my life in public service since knows that this picture is not a reflection of who I am. I am sorry for the offense this undoubtedly causes many people and I ask for their forgiveness.'  _
> 
> And that would have been the end of it.



Just like that.    Literally that simple.  And you wrote that without the help of any speechwriters and wordsmiths and image makers.  Northam has a whole staff dedicated to keeping him from being a buffoon....and he was a buffoon anyway.


----------



## SamSpade

Kyle said:


> I'm thinking pics taken at an 80s Halloween Party I attended as Elton John is gonna come back to bite me.



Yeah, me and my buddies went to a college Halloween mixer dressed as droogs from Clockwork Orange, with
all the trimmings - jocks on the outside, white clothes, eye makeup and so forth.

Some people knew the reference - but a lot just thought we were weird.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Lurk

22AcaciaAve said:


> . . .Everyone is going to have some kind of incident out there that the media and the frothing at the mouth hordes can drag up to take them down.



It's the Democrats who want him to resign, not the Republicans.  Keeping him in office keeps him in the spotlight (and impotent) leading up to 2020.


----------



## Hijinx

Did anyone else see his refusal to shake hands with a black political opponent?


----------



## somdwatch

If you look at the timing of his televised abortion discussion with Rep Trans.  Within a day or so he's being called to resign due to the picture.

I would say someone just provided ammo to get him out of office to quit making the Dems look like a bunch of Baby Killers.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## glhs837

My god, it's not often you get to see an entire state political machine self destruct like the Tacoma Narrows Bridge...... below is a hyperlink to video of that event, much like this one, it starts slow, then gains momentum and shakes itself to death.... 

"Gallopin' Gertie"


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> The photo was taken circa 1984, which means Northam was 25 years old.  If he were a teenager, I'd be like...mmm....maybe...  But not a 25 year old adult.
> 
> And again, he's acting like this is the first time he's ever seen his page in his med school yearbook, and that is a complete crock of crap.  Did it never occur to him that that photo might be extremely offensive until just a few days ago when the media pointed it out?



He's a Democrat. They have different rules.


----------



## Midnightrider

To be fair, Ted Danson got blasted over wearing blackface.


----------



## Ken King

I wonder if there will be a march on Culver City, CA to dig up Al Jolson.


----------



## officeguy

Why are they all such idiots ? Herring called for Northam to resign while he knew that this is something he did himself in the same timeframe. How dumb can you be ?


----------



## Kyle

officeguy said:


> Why are they all such idiots ? How dumb can you be ?


Stop!

They take it as a challenge.


----------



## vraiblonde

officeguy said:


> Why are they all such idiots ? Herring called for Northam to resign while he knew that this is something he did himself in the same timeframe. How dumb can you be ?



Apparently pretty damn dumb.


----------



## Hijinx

Midnightrider said:


> To be fair, Ted Danson got blasted over wearing blackface.


Not by his girlfriend at the time. Guess who?


----------



## Lurk

Here


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:


> To be fair, Ted Danson got blasted over wearing blackface.



Monello and I just had that conversation, that Ted Danson got his ever loving ass handed to him for that stupid stunt.

Northam should have just owned it and apologized.  Instead he opened his mouth and inserted his foot....then he inserted the other foot...then he had to get another foot....


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> Monello and I just had that conversation, that Ted Danson got his ever loving ass handed to him for that stupid stunt.
> 
> Northam should have just owned it and apologized.  Instead he opened his mouth and inserted his foot....then he inserted the other foot...then he had to get another foot....


I agree, Northam should have stuck with his first story. Changing up only made him look dumb. You could tell in the news conference that he doesn’t know where the line is. I don’t think moonwalking is racist or inappropriate in anyway. But dancing in any fashion during that conference would have been jacked up.



I think the Danson incident marks when blackface officially became offensive in America. We all knew after that.....


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:


> I agree, Northam should have stuck with his first story. Changing up only made him look dumb. You could tell in the news conference that he doesn’t know where the line is. I don’t think moonwalking is racist or inappropriate in anyway. But dancing in any fashion during that conference would have been jacked up.



I think anyone watching that was going, "OMG stop talking!"


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Monello and I just had that conversation, that Ted Danson got his ever loving ass handed to him for that stupid stunt.



I remember too - but then he went on to make most of the movies he's been in, appeared in dozens of shows, been a regular
in at least 3 more and had a lead role in two. My guess is, it didn't end his career.


----------



## Ken King

New formal wear for the Virginia government - https://www.shopspring.com/products/56287333


----------



## Bann

Schadenfreude!  

After the treatment these a**holes gave Kavanaugh,  I personally love watching them being hoisted up by their own petards.


----------



## truby20

The thing is, he curated his year book page. I don’t care if it was him in the photo, it was 1984, not 1954! 

I can’t wait till all you boomers are gone, this stuff is so disgusting. It’s like cleaning out an attic, aww, look at these cute old photos, OMG, silverfish!

I know fox hates the new generation, but you raised a bunch of fair minded people who will use ‘billionaire’ as a slur. 









						Higher taxes on the rich polling well? Fox Business host blames ‘the idea of fairness’ that’s being taught in schools
					

Fox News ran this graphic on Tuesday morning showing how the public is “increasingly on board with raising taxes on the rich.” Then the concept of fairness...




					www.marketwatch.com
				




Just watch that clip, it’s absurd!


----------



## Smokey1

truby20 said:


> The thing is, he curated his year book page. I don’t care if it was him in the photo, it was 1984, not 1954!
> 
> *I can’t wait till all you boomers are gone*, this stuff is so disgusting. It’s like cleaning out an attic, aww, look at these cute old photos, OMG, silverfish!
> 
> I know fox hates the new generation, but you raised a bunch of fair minded people who will use ‘billionaire’ as a slur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher taxes on the rich polling well? Fox Business host blames ‘the idea of fairness’ that’s being taught in schools
> 
> 
> Fox News ran this graphic on Tuesday morning showing how the public is “increasingly on board with raising taxes on the rich.” Then the concept of fairness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch that clip, it’s absurd!



Nice,  I was tempted to return the thought back to you but I am not a low life POS.


----------



## This_person

truby20 said:


> ...a bunch of fair minded people who will use ‘billionaire’ as a slur.


You’re doing the irony thing on purpose, right?


----------



## littlelady

truby20 said:


> The thing is, he curated his year book page. I don’t care if it was him in the photo, it was 1984, not 1954!
> 
> I can’t wait till all you boomers are gone, this stuff is so disgusting. It’s like cleaning out an attic, aww, look at these cute old photos, OMG, silverfish!
> 
> I know fox hates the new generation, but you raised a bunch of fair minded people who will use ‘billionaire’ as a slur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher taxes on the rich polling well? Fox Business host blames ‘the idea of fairness’ that’s being taught in schools
> 
> 
> Fox News ran this graphic on Tuesday morning showing how the public is “increasingly on board with raising taxes on the rich.” Then the concept of fairness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch that clip, it’s absurd!



Seriously, Truby?  The parents/military of baby boomers saved your fudging ass, and then many more died after them in all the fudging wars that have continued.  What is wrong with you?  Do you understand that brave Americans have volunteered to, possibly, die to give you the right to spew your you know.  And, don’t forget the draft, when there was not a choice. You just don’t get it.  I am hoping there are not that many fascists like you.  Sorry, but you need to face the truth.  Try it.  You might like it.


----------



## littlelady

This_person said:


> You’re doing the irony thing on purpose, right?



Truby does not know what irony means.  She has been programmed, lobotomized, and, therefore, is not a free thinker.


----------



## littlelady

Midnightrider said:


> I agree, Northam should have stuck with his first story. Changing up only made him look dumb. You could tell in the news conference that he doesn’t know where the line is. I don’t think moonwalking is racist or inappropriate in anyway. But dancing in any fashion during that conference would have been jacked up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Danson incident marks when blackface officially became offensive in America. We all knew after that.....





vraiblonde said:


> I think anyone watching that was going, "OMG stop talking!"



I am so sick of the pick and choose thing of it all.


----------



## Hijinx

Like all young people Truby thinks she is all knowing.
When she gets a load of the Socialism that is coming she will wise up.
Of course it will be too late, but--------


----------



## vraiblonde

truby20 said:


> The thing is, he curated his year book page. I don’t care if it was him in the photo, it was 1984, not 1954!
> 
> I can’t wait till all you boomers are gone, this stuff is so disgusting. It’s like cleaning out an attic, aww, look at these cute old photos, OMG, silverfish!
> 
> I know fox hates the new generation, but you raised a bunch of fair minded people who will use ‘billionaire’ as a slur.



You have a few things going on in this post, and I'm interested in all of them.

1.  Agree.  I graduated high school in 1981 in Lincoln, NE and it wouldn't have occurred to us to dress up as KKK or minstrel, and our yearbook staff certainly wouldn't have ran a pic like that, even if some kid wanted it.  And any kid who wanted it would have gotten his ass beat.

2.  Honey, in 20+- years the kids will be cleaning out the attic of your junk.

3.  We - not just Charles Payne, but most of us over 40 - don't hate the new generation so much as we are exasperated by their ignorance.  We are seeing the effects of socialism in Venezuela right now....and somehow young lefties think that's the way the US should be.  AOC blathering about tearing down all buildings, eliminating air travel, etc, for her Green New Deal - that's some ignorant crap right there, and it's astonishing that she is applauded for it.  

As for "making the rich pay their fair share":  rich people have foundations and shelters and all kinds of ways to hide their income from the tax man.  They're the ones who buy the tax laws in this country, why is it so hard to believe that they make them to their advantage?  None of this is new, and the naive "tax the rich" is just another thing that exasperates us about ignorant young people.

Immigrants can come over to this country - legally of course - and thrive.  They can build businesses, get an education, become wealthy.  I have personally seen this happen a number of times, which means that there are millions more success stories that I don't even know about.  So am I to believe that someone who comes to this country, dirt poor, not even speaking the language, can build a successful life, yet someone who was born here with all the advantages that convey doesn't stand a chance?  Because that makes no sense and is _another_ thing that the kids believe that makes us slap our heads.

You are never going to soak the rich.  Like, never.  Ever.  They run things and will not allow you to soak them.  AOC knows this - all those little Socialist overlord wannabes know this.  They are United States Congresspeople - THEY are the power.  They are not the "little guy" - YOU are the little guy.  They are simply telling you these things because they know you're dumb enough to believe it, put your hands out and let them slap the cuffs on you willingly.  Just like they did with black people in this country.  They make you promises that they have no intention of keeping, and you fall for it.  Because you're young.  And ignorant.  And we old people are stymied by your naivete.


----------



## officeguy

And the dumpster fire that is the democratic party continues. The lady accusing Fairfax of rape was in a long-term relationship with Bobby Scott, the 70 year old congressman who buried the Fairfax allegation when it was made by her last year.


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> You have a few things going on in this post, and I'm interested in all of them.
> 
> 1.  Agree.  I graduated high school in 1981 in Lincoln, NE and it wouldn't have occurred to us to dress up as KKK or minstrel, and our yearbook staff certainly wouldn't have ran a pic like that, even if some kid wanted it.  And any kid who wanted it would have gotten his ass beat.
> 
> 2.  Honey, in 20+- years the kids will be cleaning out the attic of your junk.
> 
> 3.  We - not just Charles Payne, but most of us over 40 - don't hate the new generation so much as we are exasperated by their ignorance.  We are seeing the effects of socialism in Venezuela right now....and somehow young lefties think that's the way the US should be.  AOC blathering about tearing down all buildings, eliminating air travel, etc, for her Green New Deal - that's some ignorant crap right there, and it's astonishing that she is applauded for it.
> 
> As for "making the rich pay their fair share":  rich people have foundations and shelters and all kinds of ways to hide their income from the tax man.  They're the ones who buy the tax laws in this country, why is it so hard to believe that they make them to their advantage?  None of this is new, and the naive "tax the rich" is just another thing that exasperates us about ignorant young people.
> 
> Immigrants can come over to this country - legally of course - and thrive.  They can build businesses, get an education, become wealthy.  I have personally seen this happen a number of times, which means that there are millions more success stories that I don't even know about.  So am I to believe that someone who comes to this country, dirt poor, not even speaking the language, can build a successful life, yet someone who was born here with all the advantages that convey doesn't stand a chance?  Because that makes no sense and is _another_ thing that the kids believe that makes us slap our heads.
> 
> You are never going to soak the rich.  Like, never.  Ever.  They run things and will not allow you to soak them.  AOC knows this - all those little Socialist overlord wannabes know this.  They are United States Congresspeople - THEY are the power.  They are not the "little guy" - YOU are the little guy.  They are simply telling you these things because they know you're dumb enough to believe it, put your hands out and let them slap the cuffs on you willingly.  Just like they did with black people in this country.  They make you promises that they have no intention of keeping, and you fall for it.  Because you're young.  And ignorant.  And we old people are stymied by your naivete.



*You are never going to soak the rich.  Like, never.  Ever.  They run things and will not allow you to soak them.  AOC knows this - all those little Socialist overlord wannabes know this.  They are United States Congresspeople - THEY are the power.*

You are never going to soak the rich that is for sure. The rich Congress people will always leave a hole they , and their owners can crawl through.

However I disagree that Congress is the Power  . The people who own them Lock, Stock, and Barrel are the real power.

The Lobbyists, the big donors like George Soros, PACS and  Industrialists , and the big fund raisers. They are the real power.

The Congress are just well paid, flunkies who do their bidding, and pretend to have the power.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hijinx said:


> However I disagree that Congress is the Power  . The people who own them Lock, Stock, and Barrel are the real power.
> 
> The Lobbyists, the big donors like George Soros, PACS and  Industrialists , and the big fund raisers. They are the real power.
> 
> The Congress are just well paid, flunkies who do their bidding, and pretend to have the power.



I stand corrected :


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> rich people have foundations and shelters and all kinds of ways to hide their income from the tax man.


That is one of the reasons for this tread:








						Retirement Financial Advisor
					

That specializes with the Federal Retirement system (FERS).  Has anybody dealt with anybody locally, that you would recommend? Search on-line only shows the Metro area.




					forums.somd.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Ken King

It is being reported that Northam has told his staff that he won't be resigning.  I say good for him.  Fight it tooth and nail.  While what he did is unseemly, insensitive, bigoted, whatever, it isn't criminal.  With any luck he will turn the bigoted state government back to red.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> It is being reported that Northam has told his staff that he won't be resigning.  I say good for him.  Fight it tooth and nail.  While what he did is unseemly, insensitive, bigoted, whatever, it isn't criminal.  With any luck he will turn the bigoted state government back to red.



Psh.

In the immortal words of Justin Fairfax:  "**** that bitch."

I think he should be held to the standard that HE set.  He's attacked his opponents with drummed up charges of racism and, now that it's come out that _he's_ the racist, he should step down.  In fact, the people of VA should recall him and MAKE him step down.  Especially after he insulted them by pawning off those silly stories as excuses (aka "lying").


----------



## Monello

DoWhat said:


> That is one of the reasons for this tread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retirement Financial Advisor
> 
> 
> That specializes with the Federal Retirement system (FERS).  Has anybody dealt with anybody locally, that you would recommend? Search on-line only shows the Metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com


So how rich are you?


----------



## Grumpy

vraiblonde said:


> Psh.
> 
> In the immortal words of Justin Fairfax:  "**** that bitch."
> 
> I think he should be held to the standard that HE set.  He's attacked his opponents with drummed up charges of racism and, now that it's come out that _he's_ the racist, he should step down.  In fact, the people of VA should recall him and MAKE him step down.  Especially after he insulted them by pawning off those silly stories as excuses (aka "lying").


Mr Fairfax just had another women claim the same thing happened to her with Mr Fairfax... There is not enough popcorn in calvert to watch this fiasco.


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> So how rich are you?


In Love?
Lots.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> Psh.
> 
> In the immortal words of Justin Fairfax:  "**** that bitch."
> 
> I think he should be held to the standard that HE set.  He's attacked his opponents with drummed up charges of racism and, now that it's come out that _he's_ the racist, he should step down.  In fact, the people of VA should recall him and MAKE him step down.  Especially after he insulted them by pawning off those silly stories as excuses (aka "lying").


As far as I can tell there is no provision to recall the Governor.  There are two options for removal.

(1) Article IV. Legislature
Section 17. Impeachment
The Governor, Lieutenant Governor, Attorney General, judges, members of the State Corporation Commission, and all officers appointed by the Governor or elected by the General Assembly, offending against the Commonwealth by malfeasance in office, corruption, neglect of duty, or other high crime or misdemeanor may be impeached by the House of Delegates and prosecuted before the Senate

(2)  § 24.2-233. Removal of elected and certain appointed officers by courts.
Upon petition, a circuit court may remove from office any elected officer or officer who has been appointed to fill an elective office, residing within the jurisdiction of the court:

1. For neglect of duty, misuse of office, or incompetence in the performance of duties when that neglect of duty, misuse of office, or incompetence in the performance of duties has a material adverse effect upon the conduct of the office;

The petition must be signed by a number of registered voters who reside within the jurisdiction of the officer equal to ten percent of the total number of votes cast at the last election for the office that the officer holds.


----------



## Hijinx

The man is a Democrat. Give it a week and  this story will disappear--------------and he knows it.


----------



## officeguy

Nothing he did amounts to an impeachable offense.


----------



## RoseRed

It wasn't me!








						Northam insists he's not in racist photo because he's left-handed while men in photo are right-handed
					

Embattled Virginia governor Ralph Northam is sure it wasn’t him in the racist 1984 picture because the men in the photograph are holding beer in their right hands while he’s left-handed.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> It wasn't me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northam insists he's not in racist photo because he's left-handed while men in photo are right-handed
> 
> 
> Embattled Virginia governor Ralph Northam is sure it wasn’t him in the racist 1984 picture because the men in the photograph are holding beer in their right hands while he’s left-handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Evil Twin Brother donchaknow!


----------



## Hijinx

RoseRed said:


> It wasn't me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northam insists he's not in racist photo because he's left-handed while men in photo are right-handed
> 
> 
> Embattled Virginia governor Ralph Northam is sure it wasn’t him in the racist 1984 picture because the men in the photograph are holding beer in their right hands while he’s left-handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


I guess he never heard the old saying about switching hands without missing a stroke.


----------



## vraiblonde

OMG, Northam - STOP TALKING!!!!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


vraiblonde said:


> Psh.
> 
> In the immortal words of Justin Fairfax:  "**** that bitch."
> 
> I think he should be held to the standard that HE set.  He's attacked his opponents with drummed up charges of racism and, now that it's come out that _he's_ the racist, he should step down.  In fact, the people of VA should recall him and MAKE him step down.  Especially after he insulted them by pawning off those silly stories as excuses (aka "lying").



No no no. This needs to go on for as long as possible. The more play, the more, hopefully, regular, and thinking, non wacky lefty democrats, will start to feel the weight of being considered a racist, or being asked if they are racist, and an associate member of the KKK, (guilty by association), just by being with the democrat party. Maybe their eyes will finally open have those blinders removed, and see the democrats for what they really are, and start to think differently and become republicans.


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> No no no. This needs to go on for as long as possible. The more play, the more, hopefully, regular, and thinking, non wacky lefty democrats, will start to feel the weight of being considered a racist, or being asked if they are racist, and an associate member of the KKK, (guilty by association), just by being with the democrat party. Maybe their eyes will finally open have those blinders removed, and see the democrats for what they really are, and start to think differently and become republicans.


I hate to say this but: Wake up we are talking about Democrats here.
They only talk about racism when it is used against Republicans.
It's a manufactured accusation to begin with that they can ignore when ever they like.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hijinx said:


> It's a manufactured accusation to begin with that they can ignore when ever they like.



And when you try to remind them of what they were hysterically angry about just days before, they give you a blank eyed stare and demand a link.


----------



## Salmon

I still think he needs to resign, but you have to admire how he’s handled this scandal. He has ducked the media in favor of making amends.


----------



## vraiblonde

Salmon said:


> I still think he needs to resign, but you have to admire how he’s handled this scandal. He has ducked the media in favor of making amends.





OMG  :whew:


----------



## This_person

Salmon said:


> I still think he needs to resign, but you have to admire how he’s handled this scandal. He has ducked the media in favor of making amends.


He turned "I'm happy to kill babies after they're born" into "people are mad at me for being racist."  I agree, that's pretty good.


----------



## PrchJrkr

vraiblonde said:


> OMG  :whew:



You gotta love ol' salmon. It's kind of like, what would a brick say if it could speak?


----------



## vraiblonde

PrchJrkr said:


> It's kind of like, what would a brick say if it could speak?



It might say, "Gee, am I the blackface minstrel guy, or am I the KKK guy?  I really don't remember..."

OR!  It might say, "Wanna see me moonwalk?"


----------



## stgislander

It on a related note... no more blackface while undercover.









						Police apologise for using blackface to impersonate drug dealers
					

University professor says operation demonstrates failure to recruit black officers




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> It on a related note... no more blackface while undercover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police apologise for using blackface to impersonate drug dealers
> 
> 
> University professor says operation demonstrates failure to recruit black officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk


Ruh roh. Does this mean you can't wear blackface when we get audited for minority contract bids??


----------



## Ken King

Come on, what is the problem, does no one remember Rachel Dolezal?  I don't remember anyone going all bat-sh!t crazy over her.


----------



## Salmon

This_person said:


> He turned "I'm happy to kill babies after they're born" into "people are mad at me for being racist."  I agree, that's pretty good.


Stop lying. No one is killing babies.


----------



## This_person

Salmon said:


> Stop lying. No one is killing babies.


Who are you going to believe, Maddow, or Northam?
“If a mother is in labor...*the infant would be delivered*,” Northam began, "the infant would be kept comfortable. The infant would be resuscitated if that’s what the mother and the family desired, and then a discussion would ensue between the physicians and the mother."​
So, other than an infant being delivered and kept comfortable, and then killed - yeah, except for that, he never spoke of killing babies.


----------



## truby20

Hijinx said:


> Like all young people Truby thinks she is all knowing.
> When she gets a load of the Socialism that is coming she will wise up.
> Of course it will be too late, but--------



I’m 39 years old....so young!

Before this I used HNIS, anyone remember that BBS? Anyone?


----------



## truby20

vraiblonde said:


> You have a few things going on in this post, and I'm interested in all of them.
> 
> 1.  Agree.  I graduated high school in 1981 in Lincoln, NE and it wouldn't have occurred to us to dress up as KKK or minstrel, and our yearbook staff certainly wouldn't have ran a pic like that, even if some kid wanted it.  And any kid who wanted it would have gotten his ass beat.
> 
> 2.  Honey, in 20+- years the kids will be cleaning out the attic of your junk.
> 
> 3.  We - not just Charles Payne, but most of us over 40 - don't hate the new generation so much as we are exasperated by their ignorance.  We are seeing the effects of socialism in Venezuela right now....and somehow young lefties think that's the way the US should be.  AOC blathering about tearing down all buildings, eliminating air travel, etc, for her Green New Deal - that's some ignorant crap right there, and it's astonishing that she is applauded for it.
> 
> As for "making the rich pay their fair share":  rich people have foundations and shelters and all kinds of ways to hide their income from the tax man.  They're the ones who buy the tax laws in this country, why is it so hard to believe that they make them to their advantage?  None of this is new, and the naive "tax the rich" is just another thing that exasperates us about ignorant young people.
> 
> Immigrants can come over to this country - legally of course - and thrive.  They can build businesses, get an education, become wealthy.  I have personally seen this happen a number of times, which means that there are millions more success stories that I don't even know about.  So am I to believe that someone who comes to this country, dirt poor, not even speaking the language, can build a successful life, yet someone who was born here with all the advantages that convey doesn't stand a chance?  Because that makes no sense and is _another_ thing that the kids believe that makes us slap our heads.
> 
> You are never going to soak the rich.  Like, never.  Ever.  They run things and will not allow you to soak them.  AOC knows this - all those little Socialist overlord wannabes know this.  They are United States Congresspeople - THEY are the power.  They are not the "little guy" - YOU are the little guy.  They are simply telling you these things because they know you're dumb enough to believe it, put your hands out and let them slap the cuffs on you willingly.  Just like they did with black people in this country.  They make you promises that they have no intention of keeping, and you fall for it.  Because you're young.  And ignorant.  And we old people are stymied by your naivete.



Why does everyone think I’m young? Maybe 39 is young, doesn’t feel that way.

Nebraska is another world compared to VA. I learned a lot about that the last few weeks...how VA, NC, SC, GA, AL, MS are really the South. Where that type of “stuff” would be in yearbooks.

I think the governor will hold on, it’s remarkable.

And I agree, the top 0.1% own it all. But the 99.9% run it all, social media is slowly making them aware of that power difference. The robots aren’t catching up fast enough, there will be an “adjustment”.

I want to add, I think all this talk about me being “young” speaks to the generational divide.

Most people in this forum, I’m assuming, didn’t have to incur tens of thousands of dollars of student debt, just to get an entry level job. So, we start out, below even in equity. Plus we get the benefit of having to be stuck in a class room for an additional 5 years, missing out on those real wage earning years the boomers got from 18-22.

Then you saddle the next generation, whatever is past millennial, what is that, Z? With even more needless “education”, just to do a job that could probably be done with only 20 hours of comittment a week. That system is bloated, the secondary education system. But, we never speak of that, just like we never speak of the bloat in health care.

I don’t know the answer, I just know that this forum swings boomer generation and older. 39 isn’t young. There is a reason why AOC, Warren, Bernie are all getting a lot of attention...your kids are getting screwed, they just want the same life you had.


----------



## vraiblonde

truby20 said:


> Why does everyone think I’m young? Maybe 39 is young, doesn’t feel that way.



I think of you as young because you have young ideas, like you're just discovering these things.  This, for example:



> Most people in this forum, I’m assuming, didn’t have to incur tens of thousands of dollars of student debt, just to get an entry level job. So, we start out, below even in equity. Plus we get the benefit of having to be stuck in a class room for an additional 5 years, missing out on those real wage earning years the boomers got from 18-22.



Lots of boomers went to college and they incurred debt.  But they got degrees in fields that would be lucrative and they didn't piss away money on Women's Studies or the Tao of Madonna or Gender Studies or other crap that doesn't help anyone make a living.   They also went to colleges they could afford or went part time while they worked.  Then they graduated and didn't expect to be immediately making stacks, they expected to get a job and work their way up.    

Many boomers went into the military because they couldn't afford college, or because they weren't college material for whatever reason but still needed to learn a skill and support themselves, or because they just wanted to serve their country.

Other boomers got out of high school and went to work .  They learned a trade OJT and worked their way up from there.



> Then you saddle the next generation, whatever is past millennial, what is that, Z? With even more needless “education”, just to do a job that could probably be done with only 20 hours of comittment a week. That system is bloated, the secondary education system. But, we never speak of that, just like we never speak of the bloat in health care.



?  We talk about that on here all the time.



> I don’t know the answer, I just know that this forum swings boomer generation and older. 39 isn’t young. There is a reason why AOC, Warren, Bernie are all getting a lot of attention...your kids are getting screwed, they just want the same life you had.



True, we tend to be an older crowd which is why it would behoove you to listen up.  Socialism doesn't work as advertised.  If your teachers hadn't screwed you out of an education, you'd have learned that in World History class.  That IS my generation's fault because we sat on our asses and let it happen.  Unfortunately we were young and idealistic, too, and we didn't see what was happening until it was too late.  Just like our parents in the 70s didn't see what was happening until it was too late.

Every generation complains about "kids these days" and they're all correct - this current generation is way lazier and more entitled than my generation was, and my generation was a bunch of pussies compared to my parents' generation, and they were serious candy asses compared to their parents.  In our travels we get to take routes in a car with GPS that our ancestors took in a freaking wagon not knowing what the hell was up ahead.   They crossed the Black Hills and the Rockies to get to a better life.  They were serious badasses and I can't picture any 20 year old in this day and age doing something like that, especially when young people these days complain when the boss won't let them text their pals during work hours.

In short, young people these days CAN have a nice life and a bright future.  But they have to set reasonable goals, and they have to work for it.  Stop watching TV - those people aren't real.  

Anyway, you're right - 39 is NOT a kid.  It's definitely way too old to be admiring some 29 year old bartender who babbles about how great Socialism is.  And none of that may address your post, but it was worth writing, so I did.


----------



## truby20

vraiblonde said:


> I think of you as young because you have young ideas, like you're just discovering these things.  This, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of boomers went to college and they incurred debt.  But they got degrees in fields that would be lucrative and they didn't piss away money on Women's Studies or the Tao of Madonna or Gender Studies or other crap that doesn't help anyone make a living.



This idea that the degrees being awarded are “useless” is a common talking point of the right.

I literally spent 20 seconds and found the rate of “Women’s studies” majors in 2015:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/rampage/wp/2017/04/13/what-happened-to-all-those-unemployable-womens-studies-majors/?utm_term=.0c8303682e85
		


1,333 out of 1,900,000 degrees awarded. 0.07% percent.



vraiblonde said:


> They also went to colleges they could afford or went part time while they worked.  Then they graduated and didn't expect to be immediately making stacks, they expected to get a job and work their way up.



So the cost of a college education has kept pace with inflation since the 70s?









						Paying for your college, 30 years ago vs. today
					

Tuition rises faster than minimum wage, early-career salaries



					www.marketwatch.com
				




No, of course it hasn’t.



vraiblonde said:


> Many boomers went into the military because they couldn't afford college, or because they weren't college material for whatever reason but still needed to learn a skill and support themselves, or because they just wanted to serve their country.



Are you suggesting no one is joining the military? That the rates haven’t been fairly steady since the draft ended?

The Atlantic - Who Fights for US?



vraiblonde said:


> Other boomers got out of high school and went to work .  They learned a trade OJT and worked their way up from there.
> 
> ?  We talk about that on here all the time.
> True, we tend to be an older crowd which is why it would behoove you to listen up.  Socialism doesn't work as advertised.  If your teachers hadn't screwed you out of an education, you'd have learned that in World History class.  That IS my generation's fault because we sat on our asses and let it happen.  Unfortunately we were young and idealistic, too, and we didn't see what was happening until it was too late.  Just like our parents in the 70s didn't see what was happening until it was too late.
> 
> Every generation complains about "kids these days" and they're all correct - this current generation is way lazier and more entitled than my generation was, and my generation was a bunch of pussies compared to my parents' generation, and they were serious candy asses compared to their parents.  In our travels we get to take routes in a car with GPS that our ancestors took in a freaking wagon not knowing what the hell was up ahead.   They crossed the Black Hills and the Rockies to get to a better life.  They were serious badasses and I can't picture any 20 year old in this day and age doing something like that, especially when young people these days complain when the boss won't let them text their pals during work hours.



Does this happen in your company? People complaing about texting? I’ve worked 40 hours a week, in an office, for the last 16 years, with many many different generations. Not once has anyone had an issue with people texting, never.

You know what ticks people off? Smokers! They just disappear for 15 minute “breaks”, come back smelling absolutely disgusting. But the great thing? The younger ones don’t do it, not a single 20 something in our office feels entitled to disappear 4 - 6 times a day to go smoke.



vraiblonde said:


> In short, young people these days CAN have a nice life and a bright future.  But they have to set reasonable goals, and they have to work for it.  Stop watching TV - those people aren't real.
> 
> Anyway, you're right - 39 is NOT a kid.  It's definitely way too old to be admiring some 29 year old bartender who babbles about how great Socialism is.  And none of that may address your post, but it was worth writing, so I did.



I’m just grateful that there is starting to be a counterbalance to the pro business mindset of the last 40 years. Of course if all of AOC’s ideas were put into practice it would be a nightmare. What I’m happy for is that she, and others, can help move the needle just a bit towards us working class people.

If the businesses had their way, kids would still be in factories, there wouldn’t be a 40 hour work week, and forget Medicare and Social Security. But you’ll probably clap back that none of those things should exist anyway.


----------



## vraiblonde

truby20 said:


> What I’m happy for is that she, and others, can help move the needle just a bit towards us working class people.



In what way do you think their ideas will help move the needle toward working class people?  And are you aware that Socialism has never worked that way - ever - any time it's been tried?  Seriously, you can look it up.  You can go visit Socialist countries and see for yourself.  You can take a look at all the people who leave their Socialist "paradise" and risk their lives to come to the US. 



> If the businesses had their way, kids would still be in factories, there wouldn’t be a 40 hour work week, and forget Medicare and Social Security. But you’ll probably clap back that none of those things should exist anyway.



I'm actually on board with Med and SS.  People don't plan ahead and they don't save for their retirement, so the government does it for them.  What are you gonna do, put those people out on the streets?    But then they complain that they don't have the same retirement options that others do who set up IRAs and 401Ks to supplement the meager check the government sends.  

This is why I see you as quite young:  you still believe that everything should be "equal" regardless of effort and input.  That the person who lays around watching TV and complains about having to work 40 hours a week as a cashier should have the same income and opportunities as the person who busts their ass.  NOBODY ever got rich working 40 hours a week, and that's the truth.  If you want a nice life you have to pay your dues and put in the effort.

Here I am, 55 years old, can't even ****ing do math so it's not like I'm some genius, but I have accomplished my goal of being able to travel full time and live the life I want.  And I work _every single day_.  I don't even have a boss who tells me to or who will fire me if I don't; I have zero supervision.  I voluntarily get up every single morning and put my ass in the seat because I want this life and working is how I get it.  And I'm looking good for retirement as long as the Socialists don't hose it up for me.

There is absolutely equal opportunity in this country.  What you do with it is on you.


----------



## vraiblonde

truby20 said:


> So the cost of a college education has kept pace with inflation since the 70s?



Oh, and regarding this:

I had a lawyer one time doing a home refi for me and she had a diploma from Harvard on her wall.  I commented that that was pretty impressive, and she replied that she went to community college and took all her cores, then transferred to Harvard law for her degree.  That's how you get an Ivy League degree when you don't have a rich Mommy and Dad and don't want to go into massive debt.

UNL has a program called the "New Nebraskan", where you get in-state tuition if you agree to live and work in Nebraska for 5 years after graduation.  AND they have a way for you to work it off and earn while you learn.

There are ways to get a college education on the cheap.


----------



## TCROW

vraiblonde said:


> I'm actually on board with Med and SS.  People don't plan ahead and they don't save for their retirement, so the government does it for them.  What are you gonna do, put those people out on the streets?    But then they complain that they don't have the same retirement options that others do who set up IRAs and 401Ks to supplement the meager check the government sends.



You act as if there aren't other options besides government. Churches, family, neighbors, various civic organizations, just to name a few.

The problem with the government providing the safety net is that it diminishes the work of all of these other orgs. Why should I give either directly to those in need or select an organization which does good work to give to when I know the government will be there?

The reality is that virtually everyone in a career type of position (that is to say not minimum wage jobs) has access to a retirement program of some sort. Whether or not they actually use it is another matter as they are very under-utilized.

The people who are going to really need SS are those who are working minimum wage jobs without any real ambition for improving their lot in life. That group of people are generally derided as lazy and not taking charge of their own destiny. But now when they reach retirement/SS age, let's steal from those who are still working to take care of those who were too lazy during their working years.

No thanks.


----------



## truby20

vraiblonde said:


> This is why I see you as quite young:  you still believe that everything should be "equal" regardless of effort and input.  That the person who lays around watching TV and complains about having to work 40 hours a week as a cashier should have the same income and opportunities as the person who busts their ass.  NOBODY ever got rich working 40 hours a week, and that's the truth.  If you want a nice life you have to pay your dues and put in the effort.



I don’t remember saying that, I never said that *everything* should be equal, regardless of effort. I said that if all of AOC’s ideas were put into place it would be a nightmare. 



vraiblonde said:


> Here I am, 55 years old, can't even ****ing do math so it's not like I'm some genius, but I have accomplished my goal of being able to travel full time and live the life I want.  And I work _every single day_.  I don't even have a boss who tells me to or who will fire me if I don't; I have zero supervision.  I voluntarily get up every single morning and put my ass in the seat because I want this life and working is how I get it.  And I'm looking good for retirement as long as the Socialists don't hose it up for me.



I’m glad things have worked out so well for you, they’ve worked out for me too. I’m fortunate enough to be alive at a time where my particular skills are quite valuable and using them causes no physical damage to my body so I’ll hopefully, be able to do it for quite some time. But not everyone is as fortunate.


----------



## truby20

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, and regarding this:
> 
> I had a lawyer one time doing a home refi for me and she had a diploma from Harvard on her wall.  I commented that that was pretty impressive, and she replied that she went to community college and took all her cores, then transferred to Harvard law for her degree.  That's how you get an Ivy League degree when you don't have a rich Mommy and Dad and don't want to go into massive debt.
> 
> UNL has a program called the "New Nebraskan", where you get in-state tuition if you agree to live and work in Nebraska for 5 years after graduation.  AND they have a way for you to work it off and earn while you learn.
> 
> There are ways to get a college education on the cheap.



I did the same, well didn’t make it to Harvard, but did study for a couple of years at CSM to get all the necessary gen ed credits. Our tax dollars have done great things for that community college.


----------



## truby20

TCROW said:


> You act as if there aren't other options besides government. Churches, family, neighbors, various civic organizations, just to name a few.
> 
> The problem with the government providing the safety net is that it diminishes the work of all of these other orgs. Why should I give either directly to those in need or select an organization which does good work to give to when I know the government will be there?
> 
> The reality is that virtually everyone in a career type of position (that is to say not minimum wage jobs) has access to a retirement program of some sort. Whether or not they actually use it is another matter as they are very under-utilized.
> 
> The people who are going to really need SS are those who are working minimum wage jobs without any real ambition for improving their lot in life. That group of people are generally derided as lazy and not taking charge of their own destiny. But now when they reach retirement/SS age, let's steal from those who are still working to take care of those who were too lazy during their working years.
> 
> No thanks.



While we’re at it can we also do away with public school? The amount that the state and county “steals” from my paycheck to pay for that daycare is obscene! You people want your twerps to go to school? Pay for it!!


----------



## This_person

truby20 said:


> I don’t remember saying that, I never said that *everything* should be equal, regardless of effort. I said that if all of AOC’s ideas were put into place it would be a nightmare.



We can agree on the nightmare. 

The only thing that should be equal is the freedom.  Freedom to try, to fail, to succeed.  That's it.




> I’m glad things have worked out so well for you, they’ve worked out for me too. I’m fortunate enough to be alive at a time where my particular skills are quite valuable and using them causes no physical damage to my body so I’ll hopefully, be able to do it for quite some time. But not everyone is as fortunate.


You had many points about the cost of education.  

Very few people need a college degree.  We are very short of skilled labor.  

It's hard to live on your own and succeed.  That's always been true and always will be. "Moving the needle" is not now and never has been the job of the government.  If they stopped trying to engineer advantages for anyone, that would be the only tilting I would favor.


----------



## TCROW

truby20 said:


> While we’re at it can we also do away with public school? The amount that the state and county “steals” from my paycheck to pay for that daycare is obscene! You people want your twerps to go to school? Pay for it!!



Agreed completely!


----------



## This_person

truby20 said:


> While we’re at it can we also do away with public school? The amount that the state and county “steals” from my paycheck to pay for that daycare is obscene! You people want your twerps to go to school? Pay for it!!


We can agree on that.  Stop taking money for it, or give the money to parents to choose the schools.


----------



## vraiblonde

truby20 said:


> While we’re at it can we also do away with public school? The amount that the state and county “steals” from my paycheck to pay for that daycare is obscene! You people want your twerps to go to school? Pay for it!!



On this  we absolutely agree, and notice how...it's a government entity?  Private schools tend to gen out kids with an education, who graduate high school knowing things.  The schools the government runs are hit or miss. 

And yet you think capitalism sucks and the government should be in charge of our lives more?


----------



## truby20

vraiblonde said:


> On this  we absolutely agree, and notice how...it's a government entity?  Private schools tend to gen out kids with an education, who graduate high school knowing things.  The schools the government runs are hit or miss.
> 
> And yet you think capitalism sucks and the government should be in charge of our lives more?



I’m going to step away from the forum, my post was complete sarcasm. I hoped that was obvious.

I’m a full supporter of public education, so many gifted kids are born in to really tragic family situations. As a society it is critical that we educate them the best we can, they will be the ones running the show when we’re back in diapers. People of means shouldn’t be the only ones who get to educate their kids.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


truby20 said:


> I’m going to step away from the forum, my post was complete sarcasm. I hoped that was obvious.
> 
> I’m a full supporter of public education, so many gifted kids are born in to really tragic family situations. *As a society it is critical that we educate them the best we can*, they will be the ones running the show when we’re back in diapers. People of means shouldn't be the only ones who get to educate their kids.



No. Don't go.

If what we are doing with public education is, "doing the best we can", then we have some really serious problems. As well, the public school system should be charged and prosecuted for child abuse. Having kids sit 12 years in classrooms being indoctrinated and coming out ignorant in maths, writing, reading comprehension, leaving high schoolers unprepared for college-level coursework, let alone ready for entry into life after school and the workforce. When looking at international education scoring, in 2012 fifteen-year-olds from the United States finished 21st in reading, 25th in science and 33rd in math compared to kids around the world. To put it simply, money and unions is what the public education system it is all about.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


truby20 said:


> Why does everyone think I’m young? Maybe 39 is young, doesn’t feel that way.
> 
> Nebraska is another world compared to VA. I learned a lot about that the last few weeks...how VA, NC, SC, GA, AL, MS are really the South. Where that type of “stuff” would be in yearbooks.
> 
> I think the governor will hold on, it’s remarkable.
> 
> And I agree, the top 0.1% own it all. But the 99.9% run it all, social media is slowly making them aware of that power difference. The robots aren’t catching up fast enough, there will be an “adjustment”.
> 
> I want to add, I think all this talk about me being “young” speaks to the generational divide.
> 
> Most people in this forum, I’m assuming, didn’t have to incur tens of thousands of dollars of student debt, just to get an entry level job. So, we start out, below even in equity. Plus we get the benefit of having to be stuck in a class room for an additional 5 years, missing out on those real wage earning years the boomers got from 18-22.
> 
> Then you saddle the next generation, whatever is past millennial, what is that, Z? With even more needless “education”, just to do a job that could probably be done with only 20 hours of comittment a week. That system is bloated, the secondary education system. But, we never speak of that, just like we never speak of the bloat in health care.
> 
> I don’t know the answer, I just know that this forum swings boomer generation and older. 39 isn’t young. There is a reason why AOC, Warren, Bernie are all getting a lot of attention...your kids are getting screwed, they just want the same life you had.



After reading more of what you've written, I sense a bit of butt hurt going on here. Life not meeting your expectations? Are fellas you are dating making you pay for your share at dinner, instead of paying for all of it? Not being paid what *you think* you are worth at your job? Having a hard time quitting Facebook? Too many choices on the dating apps you are using? Can't focus because of too many things to watch on TV? Upset that your dumb ass actions and opinions from when you were 18 will live forever on the internet? Still not used to being an adult? Finding it difficult to cope with anything that makes sense in your narcissistic life. You're more accustomed to taking rather than giving? Worried that you have no culture, no sense of self, no identity and no useful opinions on life?

It's not just you that doesn't know the answer, no one really does. We just know what works and what doesn't. It's also called personal responsibility that we are/were taught from from a very young age. That things in life aren't free and that if you want something you must work for it, or, go without. That no one owes us anything. Simple stuff really.


----------



## Grumpy

truby20 said:


> I’m going to step away from the forum



Henley, Frey and Felder sez you won't.


----------



## This_person

truby20 said:


> I’m going to step away from the forum, my post was complete sarcasm. I hoped that was obvious.
> 
> I’m a full supporter of public education, so many gifted kids are born in to really tragic family situations. As a society it is critical that we educate them the best we can, they will be the ones running the show when we’re back in diapers. People of means shouldn’t be the only ones who get to educate their kids.


It was obvious that you were sarcastic, but that doesn't mean you were wrong.   

Education is a great thing.   What would you think of school vouchers for all parents to choose the school, vice people who are not "of means" being the only ones with a choice?


----------



## vraiblonde

truby20 said:


> People of means shouldn’t be the only ones who get to educate their kids.



I agree.  But notice that's the way it is?  Public education is such a joke that ... people make jokes about it.  Those with the means to do so don't send their kids to public school, they send them somewhere they'll get an education.  Note all those politicians who tout public schools?  And where do they send their kids?  That's right:  Sidwell Friends or some other swanky private school.  Because public schools are so great that they're not good enough for _their_ kids.

I hope you don't leave the forum because you are a thoughtful contributor, but like everything else in life you have to make your own choices.


----------



## glhs837

truby20 said:


> Then you saddle the next generation, whatever is past millennial, what is that, Z? With even more needless “education”, just to do a job that could probably be done with only 20 hours of comittment a week. That system is bloated, the secondary education system. But, we never speak of that, just like we never speak of the bloat in health care.



But we do, I know I do. Educational requirements are out of hand, but whats even more out of hand is the cost of education. As with health care, once people started feeding these systems basically unaccounted for govt dollars or govt backed loans, the systems get out of control regarding cost. Some seem to think the answer is just making things "free". Or paid for by govt. Scary, because you get what you work for. And handing out govt backed loans for fields where there is basically zero chance of earning enough to pay off those out of control loans is criminal.


----------



## officeguy

So Northam really managed to dig in.

Unfortunate for his little padawan, there is no statute of limitations for rape in North Carolina and under Mass law, it can be suspended once the offender leaves the state. Both of the alleged victims are scheduled to talk to police and prosecutors, so while I doubt that he gets convicted in either of those cases, an LG with pending criminal cases against him is pretty much dead politically.


----------

